# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Back to black & βουλιμία

## otiosa

Γεια σας :)

Βουλιμική και πάλι, εδώ και ένα μήνα, πολύυυ φαι, και κυρίως ζαχαρώδη
Έχω αρχίσει να πρήζομαι και να μην χωράω σε ρούχα, διευκρίνιση: σε καινούρια ρούχα που αγόρασα αφότου έχασα τα πολλά κιλά

Τόσο άσχημη η κατάσταση ήταν όταν τα πήρα, δηλαδή να τρώω χωρίς να σταματάω. Τώρα σταμάτησα για κανά μισάωρο αλλά θα φάω πάλι κάτι πριν πάω για ύπνο, οπότε έκανα διάλειμμα για να σας γράψω :)

Τον λόγο τον ξέρω αλλά δεν φτιάχνεται. Ερωτεύθην σφόδρα. Τόσο σφόδρα που δεν είδα κανένα πρόβλημα για να είμαστε μαζί. Αυτός δυστυχώς είδε. Και τελείωσε εκεί. Προσπάθησα να κρατήσω επαφή μαζί του αλλά απ'ό,τι φαίνεται δεν ενδιαφέρεται για κάτι τέτοιο. Αισθάνομαι σα να έχασα ξαφνικά τα πάντα, σαν να φτώχυνα εντελώς και απότομα.

Και τώρα έχω και το φέισμπουκ να μου υπενθυμίζει ότι αυτός συνέχισε, συνέχισε μια χαρά, ενώ εγώ έχω κολλήσει στις όμορφες μέρες του παρελθόντος. 

Καμιά κουβέντα παρηγοριάς? Καμιά θλιβερή προσωπική ιστορία του τύπου "έζησα τα τελευταία 10 χρονια της ζωής μου να τον θυμάμαι" ή χάπι έντ του τύπου "τελικά τα βρήκαμε"?

Για την βουλιμία ούτε λόγος. Εάν δεν λυθει το συναισθηματικό δεν προσπαθώ να κόψω το φαγητό με τεχνητά μέσα. Πιστή στις αρχές μου: πρώτα φτιαχνουμε αυτό που μας χαλάει και όχι διαιτολόγιο :spin: 
Ψιλοφοβάμαι ότι μέχρι να σηκωθώ στα πόδια μου θα πάρω αρκετό βάρος

----------


## Scarllet_D

Εγώ θα σου πω ένα πράγμα μόνο και σκέψου το καλά. Το γεγονός πως ξαφνικά απέκτησες ένα πρόβλημα είναι ανάγκη για να του κολλήσεις άλλο ένα απο πάνω; Γιατί; Αν δεν σταματήσεις να τρως συναισθηματικά δεν θα γίνει τίποτα πιστεψε με. 

Όσο για την σχέση σου που τελείωσε, δεν ξερω ποση διαρκεια είχε κλπ, αλλά μην σκας. Η ζωή συνεχίζεται και τα καλύτερα έρχονται ;)

----------


## sarah1989

Otiosa, καταλαβαινω ακριβως τι λες γιατι αυτη την κατασταση βιωνω κι εγω τωρα, αλλα μετα σκεφτομαι (ασχετως αν δεν το εφαρμοζω): κατσε ρε συ! γιατι πρεπει να βασανιζω συνεχως τον εαυτο μου? δεν αξιζω κι εγω κατι? θελω μια ζωη να βασανιζομαι? Ειμαι τοσο αδυναμη που δεν μπορω να ξεπερασω την εξαρτηση μου? Γιατι πρεπει να υποφερω καθημερινα?

Αυτα τα ερωτηματα δεν τα εχω λυσει ακομη (προφανως) αλλα σκεφτομαι οτι δεν παει αλλο... ηδη νιωθω χαλια και το να τρωω με κανει να νιωθω χειροτερα. πρεπει να το καταπολεμησω. πρεπει να αγωνιστω

----------


## aiglh!

αυτος ο ερωτας θα μας διαλυσει βλεπω εγω :P:P:P
το ειχα παθει και εγω ερωτευτηκα ζουσα στ ουρανια ( πρωτος ερωτας ) και μ αφησε και χωρισαμε ασχημα το τι ετρωγα δεν υπηρχε τουρτες στη καθησια μου, μου πηρε καιρο να συνελθω...
θα σου προτινα να αρχισεις να βγαινεις, να τρως σωστα ολα τα γευματα μην κατηγορεις τον εαυτο σου, απενοχονοποιησε τον, βρες φιλες, μιλα, κλαψε, βγες εξω και φλερταρε και θα περασει σιγα σιγα, βρες αλλο ερωτα και ολα θα γιανουν! :blush:

----------


## Stephie_22

Γεια σε ολους!!!!!!
Λοιπον, otiosa,κατι παραπλησιο εχω να σου πω και εγω.Σχεδον...Γενικα ειμαι πολυ ανασφαλες ατομο και δεν δινω στους αλλους ευκαιριες να με γνωρισουν και να γινει το κτ παραπανω δλδ μια ουσιαστικη σχεση.Περσι λοιπον στο τελος του καλοκαιριου γνωρισα ενα αγορι και αφοτου φασωθηκαμε,εμενα με πιασαν τα κομπλεξικα μου του τυπου και δεν ξερω και το ενα και το αλλο(αυτα τα συζηταγα με την κολλητη μου).Αυτος μου ειχε πει οτι με ηθελε ,οτι του αρεσα και σαν τυπος,πραγματι ειχαμε πολυ καλη χημεια,και λεω στον εαυτο μου γιατι να μην του δωσω μια ευκαιρια ,γενικα δεν πιστευα στα λογια των ανδρων αλλα λεω μπορει τα πραγματα να ειναι και διαφορετικα.Γι αυτο ,μετα το φασωμα,ηταν η πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου που δεν εξαφανιστηκα!!!Βγαιναμε ,ειχαμε ερθει πιο κοντα και συνεχιστηκε το ρομαντζο μεχρι το τελος του καλοκαιριου .Εγω ηδη ειχα κολλησει.Αυτος επειδη σπουδαζε αλλου και μεσολαβουσε και μια εξεταστικη ειχαμε πει οτι οταν τελειωναμε απο τσ υποχρεωσεις μας θα βρισκομασταν ξανα .Λοιπον οχι μονο δεν βρεθηκαμε,αλλα δεν κρατησε και καιμια επαφη μαζι μου.Οταν μαλιστα ειχε ερθει στην πολη που σπουδαζω δεν μου εστειλε οτι ενα μηνυμα να παμε για εναν τυπικο καφε!!!!Ουσα και απειρη καταλαβαινεις οτι εφαγα την κομπλεξα μου και τη φρικη μου.
Και που θελω να καταληξω.....Το προβλημα της βουλιμιας ενυπαρχει στη ζωη μου και καλως η κακως οπως ολα τα πραγματα νομοτελειακα καποια στιγμη θα βρισκεται σε υφεση και αλλες σε εξαρση!!!!
Σου μιλαω ειλικρινα,μακαρι να μπορουσα να βρω καποιον,εστω σχεση προκειμενου να με βγαλει απο αυτο το προβλημα!!!!ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ,αλλα ξερεις τι καταλαβα οτι οταν εχεις ενα προβλημα οι καταστασεις αλλες φορες σε αποπροσανατολιζουν απο αυτο
(πχ ερωτας)και αλλες σε κανουν να το θυμασαι(πχ χωρισμος,απολυση ).Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι το προβλημα λυνεται!!!!Γι αυτο και ειναι δυσκολη η αντιμετωπιση του,γιατι εναποκειται αποκλειστικα σε εμας!!!!
Μην συνδεεις το οτι ξαναγυρισε η ΠΟΥΤΑΝΑ η βουλιμια στη ζωη σου επειδη χωρισε,παντα εκει ηταν,απλα βρηκε προσφορο εδαφος για να βγει και παλι στην επιφανεια!!!!
Μην κατηγορεις τον εαυτο σου,ουτε τον αλλον(που μπορει και να φταει),δωσε λιγο χρονο στον εαυτο σου να χαλαρωσεις ,αν θες να φας,φαε χωρις ενοχες!!!Και σιγα σιγα θα βρεις τισ ισορροπιες σου!!!!
Αυτα που σου λεω τωρα τα λεω για να τα ακουω και εγω,γιατι δεν το παιζω φωστηρας,ετσι και αλλιως στα λογια ολοι κλοι ειμαστε!!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλησπέρα,otiosa!
Για το θέμα της σχέσης σου με το φαγητό δε θα μιλήσω γιατί από τον τρόπο που τοποθετήθηκες έθεσες σαφή όρια "μην αγγίζετε!",
πως έτσι επιλέγεις να το συνδέσεις με το θέμα της ερωτικής σου απογοήτευσης,πως έχεις μια αρχή,που αυτοκαταστροφικά θα εφαρμόσεις.

Ας μιλήσουμε λοιπόν για την ιστορία,που δείχνει να έληξε.Ό,τι ένιωσες και νιώθεις μέσα σου για τον άνθρωπο αυτόν είναι ολόδικο σου
και ό,τι κι αν κάνει,με όποια κι αν επιλέγει να σχετίζεται,δεν μπορεί να σου το στερήσει,να το υποτιμήσει,να το ακυρώσει.Είναι έξω από τη σφαίρα 
δράσης του το δικό σου συναίσθημα για κείνον και η θέση,που επιλέγεις να του επιφυλάσσεις μέσα σου.Είναι άλλο θέμα ασφαλώς τα όνειρα
και οι προσδοκίες που έχεις/είχες για σας και την εξέλιξη της μεταξύ σας σχέσης.Και ως προς αυτά ο άνθρωπος αυτός σε απογοήτευσε.
Κι αυτό είναι μια πραγματικότητα που καλείσαι να διαχειριστείς και να συμφιλιωθείς και μάλιστα ενόσο σου τρίβεται και στη μούρη μέσω fb.
Κανένας δεν μπορεί να σου απαλύνει τον πόνο αυτό,κανένας δεν μπορεί να σε απαλλάξει,να σε πάρει αγκαλιά να πετάξεις πέρα από το στάδιο αυτό.
Ούτε καν η κολλητή σου από τα παλιά,που σε πλεύρισε πάλι(Φτου κακά!Δεν ξαναμιλώ για δαύτην!).Είναι ένα πένθος,που θα περάσεις.

Αυτό που σκέφτομαι σε ανάλογες περιστάσεις και λειτουργεί σ'εμένα βοηθητικά είναι πως όλα γίνονται για το καλύτερο μας ακόμα κι αν 
προς στιγμή δε μας είναι διακριτό και πως πάντα έρχεται το πλήρωμα του χρόνου να καταφέρουμε να δούμε καθαρότερα τις σκληρές αλήθειες 
και παραδεχόμαστε πως χαλάλι ο πρόσκαιρος πόνος,που ωστόσο μας απάλλαξε από πολύ μεγαλύτερους τόσο σε ένταση όσο και σε διάρκεια.
Σε ό,τι αφορά τις ερωτικές σχέσεις,είναι πολύ σημαντικό να μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε αυτό που πραγματικά μοιραζόμαστε με τον άλλον 
από αυτό που η ανάγκη κι η φαντασία μας πλανάται πως μοιράζεται.Να δούμε τόσο τον άλλον όσο και τη μεταξύ μας σχέση ως αυτή 
που πραγματικά είναι,να τολμήσουμε να ομολογήσουμε ιδίως μέσα στο παράφορο των συναισθημάτων μας πόσο πραγματικά καλό μας κάνει 
και πόσο όχι,πόσο ανταποκρίνεται σε αυτό που ονειρευόμασταν να βιώσουμε.Το ότι ο ένας επιλέγει να συνεχίζει τη ζωή του χωρίς τον άλλον,
σίγουρα φωνάζει κάποια πράγματα,που μας είναι δυσάρεστο να ακούσουμε.Κατά τη γνώμη μου οι σχέσεις που είναι προορισμένες να ζήσουν 
και να γεράσουν μαζί μας είναι εκείνες που κυλούν γλυκά κι αβίαστα από την αρχή.Που μας δίνουν κυρίως χαρά,που μας φουσκώνουν τα πνευμόνια 
δύναμη πως ό,τι και να γίνει, ό,τι τυχόν κληθούμε να διαχειριστούμε,θα το περάσουμε ως ένα σώμα μαζί και θα τα καταφέρουμε,γιατί έχουμε κοινή 
προτεραιότητα έτσι μόνο να συμβεί.Αν ένας από τους δύο λείπει έστω κατά ένα του μέρος από τη σχέση,αλλάζει όλη η ισορροπία της εξίσωσης.
Αργά ή γρήγορα γκρεμίζεται το οικοδόμημα καθώς όντως οι προκλήσεις της ζωής και οι πειρασμοί πολλοί.Στην περίπτωση αυτή είναι παρήγορη η σκέψη 
του γοργού και χάριν έχει,ώστε να ελευθερωθούμε μια ώρα αρχύτερα και να υποδεχτούμε το πραγματικά καλύτερο μας.Επίσης θα σου πω 
πως η αληθινή αγάπη δε σβήνει ποτέ ακόμα κι αν αλλάζει μορφή η φύση της σχέσης με το πρόσωπο,που κατέκτησε πολύτιμη θέση μέσα μας.
Πως τώρα ίσως σε ανακουφίζει η σκέψη μιας μελλοντικής επανασύνδεσης,πως είσαι διατεθειμένη για χάρη της να περιμένεις χρόνια,να θυσιάσεις τον εαυτό σου,
χίλια να,αλλά να έχεις υπόψιν σου πως αυτό είναι το σημερινό σου θέλω και πως θα ξημερώσει η μέρα που δε θα σε εκφράζει πια,που δε θα αρκεστείς 
σε εκπτώσεις συμβιβασμού και πως θα λαχταρήσεις και πάλι τίποτα λιγότερο από όσα νιώθεις να σου αξίζουν και χρειάζεσαι για να νιώθεις πραγματικά καλά.


Κι αν θέλεις να ακούσεις μια προσωπική ιστορία να σου πω εν συντομία τη σημαντικότερη μέχρι τώρα δική μου.
Πριν 16 χρόνια ενώθηκαν οι ζωές μας με την αποκαλούμενη "λατρεία μου".Ζήσαμε μαζί δέκα δύσκολα χρόνια,χωρίσαμε εξίσου δύσκολα,
πέρασα άλλα δύο χρόνια να τον λατρεύω και να υποφέρω ενώ μου έλεγε ο ίδιος για τη ζωή του που συνέχιζε ενόσο καμία ποτέ δε θα άγγιζε 
τη δική μου θέση,δούλεψα σκληρά να τον ξεπεράσω,υπενθυμίζοντας στον εαυτό μου πως την αγάπη που του έχω δεν την αγγίζω,δεν προσπαθώ
μάταια να τη σκοτώσω,αλλά βάζω αυτήν που έχω για μένα πάνω από εκείνη και τον κρατώ μέσα μου ανέπαφο κι ιερό όσο ταυτόχρονα προσπαθώ 
να ελευθερωθώ για να βρω και πάλι τον χαμένο εαυτό μου και να διεκδικήσω την ποιότητα ζωής που ένιωθα να μου αξίζει.Όταν λοιπόν τα κατάφερα
κι έβαλα τα πράγματα στη θέση που τους έπρεπε ήρθε στη ζωή μου ένας άγγελος να μου επουλώσει πληγές και να μου προσφέρει αυτό που πάντα έλεγα
πως περίμενα,κάποιον να με λατρεύει και να μου φέρεται υπέροχα.Όχι πως δεν υπάρχουν θέματα και δε μου λείπουν άλλα πράγματα,αλλά αν είχα μείνει
σ'εκείνη τη σχέση τότε,όχι μόνο δε θα είχα ζήσει αυτό που ζω τα τελευταία 4 σχεδόν χρόνια,αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα ζούσα σήμερα κι αν ναι,πόσο μακρύτερα
ακόμα από τον αληθινό μου εαυτό θα ήμουν.Όσο για τη "λατρεία μου" δεν έχουμε συναντηθεί εδώ και έξι χρόνια,αλλά πού και πού τηλεφωνιόμαστε,
ανοίγουμε τις καρδιές μας,μιλάμε για τις ζωές μας,μαζί με κλητικές προσφωνήσεις παλιάς τρυφερότητας,αυτό που κάποτε είχαμε σε επίπεδο συναισθήματος
άλλαξε μορφή αλλά όχι ουσία.Δεν τον πολυθυμάμαι,αλλά τον νοιάζομαι και θέλω το καλύτερο του και αποδέχομαι πως εγώ δεν ήμουν τελικά αυτό όπως 
άλλωστε σίγουρα δεν ηταν/είναι το καλύτερο μου εκείνος.Κρατώ όσον πλούτο έφερε μέσα μου το συναίσθημα μου για κείνον και με τη σοφία εκείνης
της αποτυχημένης σχέσης συνεχίζω και μαθαίνω να εκτιμώ τα πολύτιμα,που έκτοτε αξιώθηκα.Κι ενώ για πολύ καιρό έπαιρνα δύναμη από το σενάριο
επανασύνδεσης τώρα έφτασα στο σημείο να μη με απειλεί ενδεχόμενη συνάντηση που συζητούμε καθώς τίποτα πια δεν είναι το ίδιο.Τα θέλω μου είναι
από καιρό άλλα και πραγματικά ευχαριστώ το Θεό για τη φώτιση και τη δύναμη,που μας έδωσε να χωρίσουμε όσο κι αν τότε το βίωνα ως τέλος του κόσμου!

Αν ήταν να ήσασταν υπέροχα μαζί θα ήσασταν μαζί τώρα που μιλάμε από τη στιγμή που η ζωή σας έφερε τον έναν στον άλλον.Αν είναι να είναι όντως
το καλύτερο σου εκείνος κι εσύ το δικό του,τότε κάπως κάπου αυτό και τίποτα λιγότερο θα σας συμβεί.Αν μιλάμε για κάτι λιγότερο από το καλύτερο σας,
τότε ευχαριστούμε για όσα ζήσαμε καθώς και για την ευκαιρία της ελευθερίας και της διαθεσιμότητας για το πραγματικά καλύτερο,που καραδοκεί.Τάδε έφη 
Πυθία Ναταλία.Και τα πιστεύει και τα έκανε βίωμα και επιβραβεύτηκε για τη δύναμη που έδειξε κι ας δοκιμάζεται πάλι τώρα σε άλλα επίπεδα...Με το καλό,μανάρι!
Στα πόδια σου αργά ή γρήγορα θα σηκωθείς.Αν θέλεις να σηκώσεις μαζί κι επιπρόσθετο βάρος,είσαι ελεύθερη να το κάνεις!Στο χέρι σου είναι!Καλή δύναμη σε όλα!

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

otiosa είναι σκέτη μαλακία αυτό που σου συνέβει,όχι γιατί έχασες το αγόρι αλλά γιατί έχασες τις ισορροπίες σου που όλοι ξέρουμε πόσο εύκολα χάνονται κ πόσο δύσκολα ξανακερδίζονται

δν μπορώ να ξέρω τι ακριβώς έγινε κ τελικά δν καταλήξατε μαζί,αλλά καλό θα ήταν να είσαι με έναν άνδρα που όλα θα μοιάζουν εύκολα γιατί κ οι δυο θα θέλετε να είστε στην σχέση 100%. τότε όλα τα εμπόδια θα ξεπερνιούνται αμέσως,τα μισά από αυτά δν θα κάνουν την εμφάνισή τους γιατί θα τα ξεπερνάει η προτεραιότητά σας να είστε μαζί.

μπορεί τώρα να σου φαίνεται αδιανόητο κάποιος να απορρίψει μια τέτοια προσφορά σαν την δικιά σου(τον έρωτά σου) αλλά δν έχει να κάνει ούτε με εσένα ούτε με αυτό που θες να δώσεις.έχει να κάνει με τον άλλον κ σε τι κατάσταση είναι για να έχει την αντίληψη να εκτιμήσει την προσφορά.

γιαυτό μην σε παίρνει από κάτω κ μην το παίρνεις προσωπικά.

----------


## ton76

αχ ερωτας!!! θα σου πω μονο κατι που μου ειπε προσφατα μια φιλη πρωην ανορεξικη/βουλιμικη¨

"το προσεγγιζα λαθος μεχρι τωρα το πραγμα - ελεγα να φτιαξω την διατροφη μου να αδυνατισω για να ειμαι καλα!Ειναι ομως λαθος πρωτη φορα στην ζωη μου ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ και η διατροφη θα φτιαξει απο μονη της " 

Βγες εξω με φιλους, παρεες κανε καποιο αθλημα κατι ο,τιδηποτε που θα σε κανει να αισθανθεις καλα. 

μην ασχολεισαι με το φαι ασχολησου με ΕΣΕΝΑ.

Φιλικα

----------


## otiosa

Scarllet_D, sarah1989, Tassos67i, aiglh!, Stephie_22, NADINE, ζηλιαρομπομπίκα, ton76, σας ευχαριστώ που βρήκατε το χρόνο να μου γράψετε, χάρηκα κομματάκι :-)

NADINE και Stephie_22 ευχαριστώ που μοιραστήκατε τις ιστορίες σας, καταλαβαίνω ότι ο πανδαμάτωρ χρόνος, αν δεν αλλάξει το πως τον βλέπω, θα αλλάξει το ποιες ανάγκες έχω και σιγά σιγά δεν θα είναι τόσο επώδυνο να το σκέφτομαι.

NADINE δεν έχω λόγια να εκφράσω το πόσο δίκιο έχεις!





> Αν ήταν να ήσασταν υπέροχα μαζί θα ήσασταν μαζί τώρα που μιλάμε από τη στιγμή που η ζωή σας έφερε τον έναν στον άλλον.Αν είναι να είναι όντως το καλύτερο σου εκείνος κι εσύ το δικό του,τότε κάπως κάπου αυτό και τίποτα λιγότερο θα σας συμβεί.Αν μιλάμε για κάτι λιγότερο από το καλύτερο σας, τότε ευχαριστούμε για όσα ζήσαμε καθώς και για την ευκαιρία της ελευθερίας και της διαθεσιμότητας για το πραγματικά καλύτερο,που καραδοκεί.Τάδε έφη Πυθία Ναταλία.Και τα πιστεύει και τα έκανε βίωμα και επιβραβεύτηκε για τη δύναμη που έδειξε κι ας δοκιμάζεται πάλι τώρα σε άλλα επίπεδα...Με το καλό,μανάρι! Στα πόδια σου αργά ή γρήγορα θα σηκωθείς.Αν θέλεις να σηκώσεις μαζί κι επιπρόσθετο βάρος,είσαι ελεύθερη να το κάνεις!Στο χέρι σου είναι!Καλή δύναμη σε όλα!


Εδώ και 5 μέρες δεν κάνω βουλιμικά
Ξεδίνω σε κάθε λογής άσκηση


Μια βάρκα θέλω ποταμέ να ρίξω από χαρτόνι
όπως αυτές που παίζουνε στις όχθες μαθητές.
Σκοτώνει, πες μου, ο χωρισμός; - ματώνει, δε σκοτώνει.
Ποιος είπε φούντο; ψέματα. Δε φτάσαμε ποτές.
- Νίκος Καββαδίας

----------


## Babblu

Δυστυχώς σε όλα τα νοσοκομεία υπάρχει τρομερή αναμονή! Αναζήτησα κι εγώ για πρόσωπο του στενού μου περιβάλλοντος ψυχολογική βοήθεια, και μόνο από το Αιγινήτειο μπόρεσα να πάρω μια τηλεφωνική "συμβουλευτική". Κέντρα ψυχικής υγείας υπάρχουν, πχ σε μένα πρότειναν λόγω γεωγραφικής κατανομής να απευθυνθώ στο Παγκράτι, και μάλιστα πρέπει να απευθυνόμαστε μόνο εκεί που ανήκουμε τομεακά - δηλαδή εκεί που έχουν χωρίσει τα γεωγραφικά όρια οι διάφορες δομές. Ωστόσο, παντού υπάρχει πολύμηνη αναμονή, ακόμη και στο ΙΚΑ ο χρόνος ξεπερνάει το δίμηνο!












__________________________________________________
We are the pioneers in providing http://www.test-king.com/ dumps and with exam pass guarantee. Download our latest testkingccie sckans questions to pass real exam of mcitp training in www.muih.edu

----------

